# Cannot get klonopin refilled



## 702PANIC (Aug 8, 2006)

i have been going to a local clinic and the doctor put me on 2mg klonopin per day about a month ago. They messed up my appointment time and told me to come in today even though the doctor was not there. The prescription was only enough to last until yesterday. I called in to the office today and asked if they could have someone else call in my refill because my doctor will not be in until next week. They told me no the doctor must sign off on the prescription. Sorry and hung up. I am a little worried because the last dose was 24 hours ago and I will be not be able to get the refill until next week. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## Deb1963 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is there an "on-call" doctor there who is covering for your regular doctor? This sounds really unethical. If you are not trying to refill it early I don't understand why the covering doctor cannot prescribe it for you. Since you have been taking it for a month, I am not sure how much withdrawal you experience other than psychologically, which can be horrible in itself. I have been through situations where I had to go without Klonopin and it is the worst feeling I have ever had. I sympathize with you and I suggest you try and speak to someone in charge at the facility that you go to or go to your nearest emergency room and explain what is going on. I would also try to find another doctor to go to. The place you are going to now doesn't sound like the healthiest place to be.

Good luck


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Doctors generally don't give two sh*ts about any side effects nor withdrawals you may or will incur during your treatment with medications. That is just how those self-centered low-lifes practice their poor medicine. The trick is to manipulate the crap out of them into making them do the jobs they fail to do anyways.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

This happened to me...after telling the doctor exactly what I thought about his practice, I left and found another one. That's way too risky for you. Can you access a walk-in clinic?


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

I would go to the clinic in person with your bottle and calmly and politely explain the situation again. If they still are not receptive and refuse to take the reasonable, responsible, professional course of having another doctor write a prescription for the interim, I would suggest impressing upon them, in a firm but not hysterical or theatrical manner, the possible consequences of allowing this medication gap to occur. You haven't been on Klonopin for long but that is irrelevant. You could experience severe, dangerous side effects from abrupt cessation even after a short duration of usage. The clinic could very well be liable if anything were to happen. Being assertive and persistent can go a long way when dealing with obstinate ill-informed employees at health care facilities. Make it clear you are not leaving until you are allowed to speak to someone who can adequately address your situation. Frustrating and pathetic to see certain places cavalierly dismissing the pressing needs of patients and acting like they are completely unable or not allowed to follow what is common procedure in most facilities. They make assumptions and invent reasons and create laws that exist only in their minds that _must _prohibit taking such action. Ugh. Could go on. I wholeheartedly share Dr. House's general cynicism and disgust.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If you've got your official information paper from getting the script or get one from the pharmacy after explaining the situation to them, I always throw them out immediately, then I would highlight the parts about abrupt stoppage and like said take the bottle to the clinic. Talk to someone in person with the official proof of what could happen as written by the drug company. If they still refuse I would ask for a written statement that they refused treatment due to the doctor not being there despite the risks involved and no known reason why you should not be provided more klonopin. 

*you can skip this step to save time if you want and have good insurance because it probably won't work but I have use pharmacists to get my doctor to give refills before*
Then I would go to the pharmacy you filled it at and if you haven't already done so to get the paper with the official side effects warning tell them the story and have them talk to the doctor office. If that much annoyance and another professional won't convince them you are either out of luck or it's on to the big guns.

If you have good insurance I would go to a walk in clinic or even better the ER, show them the bottle, show them the paper with the risks of stopping, show them the written statement that your clinic refused to treat you for no reason other than your doctor being gone and not that they thought you shouldn't be on klonopin. They should give you say 4-7days worth until your doctor returns with only a few questions about how the medication works for you and maybe a short conversation with their psychiatrist.

Don't you love the hassles of the medical field. My psychiatrist isn't there certain days of the week and sometimes emergencies happen. The clinic now requires 72hrs notice for refills. Probably half due to me annoying them all the time since my meds change nightly and I was sometimes calling them daily for a week or 2 getting different scripts to tweak things when I made a major medicine change. That doesn't happen often but every few months my meds would go in to total failure and I'd have to change absolutely everything I was taking as quickly as safe and get some new things to substitute in until I could get back on a stable combination again. Resorted to the ER more than once. I haven't slept in "x" days, my doctor is not communicating or helping and I would like to try " " while I find a new doctor or I ran out of " ", my doctor is gone, and I can't get a refill, here's the bottle from what I've been taking, can I have a few pills of " ". Heck with not very highly controlled substances like my neurontin I can often get pills from the pharmacist with no prescription to last 2-3days until they can contact my doctor. That's one reason I suggested pharmacists for help as an optional step.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

Isn't this an issue all the time for people on benzodiazepine ? I was scared I would be cut off once chemically dependent, what if there was some sort of disaster and people couldn't get their pills ? I guess I worry too much with the what ifs but if this happened to me I would go to the ER and explain my case. 

If you only been on a month try getting off them 
They are only supposed to be used 2-4 weeks. 

I am not a slave to that pill anymore
Thank god.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This would help explain why I have a hoard of perhaps 700 mg of Xanax. This is down from the 1,000 mg hoard I used to stock.

Alcoholics have it so much easier -- liquor stores are open every day of the year. (Guess they know holidays -- when relatives come -- is when folks really need to be intoxicated.)


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> This would help explain why I have a hoard of perhaps 700 mg of Xanax. This is down from the 1,000 mg hoard I used to stock.


That's a lot of Xanax


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Look for else to take the edge off, ideally diazepam or chlordiazepoxide. *Edit* it's been 48 hours, drug's are gone, if you've only been on it a month chances are you're probably alright!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> This would help explain why I have a hoard of perhaps 700 mg of Xanax. This is down from the 1,000 mg hoard I used to stock.


Yea before my husband was paying for pills and waiting till the last minute to refill them (drives me insane because sometimes things do go wrong) I would fill the instant insurance would pay which was about 1 week before the bottle actually ran out and I often reported I was taking the same dose or higher when I'd lowered it. After 2 or 3 years I had 1000s of mg of seroquel all over the place, enough I used it for 2 years after my general doc refused to write me anymore scripts, 2 bottles of xanax which lasted me 2 years as well since I wasn't taking anywhere near the size of pills in the bottle and various random stuff. Right now I've got a large plastic storage container of antipsychotics, tricyclics, various benzos, a ton of ambien, should throw that trazadone away, a few mood stabilizers, some mild prescription pain killers.... I did have it all organized by class of med but it got mixed up when my insomnia meds failed (saw it coming) and my psychiatrist didn't react until 2 weeks later when I hadn't been sleeping and mixing various things from my storage to get through finals.


----------



## 702PANIC (Aug 8, 2006)

I am not ok! I am going through the klonopin withdrawl right now!
My anxiety levels are through the roof. I feel pressure in my head and feel some kind of twitches in my head. I tried to speak to the office and they did not want to help at all.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Then take your bottle to the ER and tell them. If nothing else they supervise you taking a dose so you can't do anything illegal with it.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

Akane said:


> If you've got your official information paper from getting the script or get one from the pharmacy after explaining the situation to them, I always throw them out immediately, then I would highlight the parts about abrupt stoppage and like said take the bottle to the clinic. Talk to someone in person with the official proof of what could happen as written by the drug company. If they still refuse I would ask for a written statement that they refused treatment due to the doctor not being there despite the risks involved and no known reason why you should not be provided more klonopin.
> 
> *you can skip this step to save time if you want and have good insurance because it probably won't work but I have use pharmacists to get my doctor to give refills before*
> Then I would go to the pharmacy you filled it at and if you haven't already done so to get the paper with the official side effects warning tell them the story and have them talk to the doctor office. If that much annoyance and another professional won't convince them you are either out of luck or it's on to the big guns.
> ...


Very solid advice, I'm seriously going to save it onto my phone just in case I ever have to go through something like this.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

I just got 100 count of 2mg. And not from a sonofa***** doc.


----------

